# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Giúp mình tạo form gởi Mail bằng ASP

## Hongthanhauto

các bạn giúp mình tạo ra 1 cái form để gởi đến 1 mail mặc định bằng ngôn ngữ asp với.

hướng dẫn giúp mình tí nha.

----------

